

Will the US adopt a national sales tax? - splat
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/05/26/AR2009052602909.html?hpid=topnews

======
jarrodtaylor
They need to be looking into a consumption tax to replace the income tax, not
a value added tax. Once again, they're overcomplicating an already very
complicated issue.

~~~
Femur
>hey need to be looking into a consumption tax to replace the income tax

"Replace" is the key word here. From what I understand, the VAT in
consideration would go along side the current income tax thereby increasing
overall taxation.

